# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  File .htaccess

## Airicist

http://www.htaccess.net.ru/doc/Redirect/Redirect.php

https://www.beget.ru/art9

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rewrite_engine

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Htaccess

----------

